# Anni an Bo are proud parents



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Labor started in around 10 pm a healthy boy arrive right at 12 am . I am not real sure if this is all she is going to have but I would not be surprised if she only has one she just was not that big. Mommy an baby are doing great. Brinkley now has a half brother







I am so releif well for a little while I have one more an guess what she has started nesting today so who knows I might have both mommies with babies by mid morning. Well try an post pic later if I can figure it out that is.








Teaco


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Awww, congrats on your new baby boy!







Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!







Can't WAIT to see pictures!!!















Brinkley sends wiggles and kisses to his doggy momma and his new 1/2 brother!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Thank you! Anni an her son both are doing great. Pinky started in labor arournd 1:30am she has had one son aprox. 5:30 am an sad to say he did not make it







she is still in labor so I am hoping that the nexted babe will be ok. This is always the toughest time when I loose one. Please everybody keep Pink Dink in your prayers. 
Teaco


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Jul 28 2005, 07:11 AM
> *Pinky started in labor arournd 1:30am she has had one son  aprox. 5:30 am an sad to say he did not make it
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Not what I wanted to hear....


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

And sure was not what I wanted to go through. This is her first litter I am watching her like a hawk. I want all healthy babies but keeping Momma in good spirits an very comforty is my main worry right now. There first litters are always the scarey one's to me not knowing if an what will happen. Very long long night but I wouldn't choose life any diff. way then to love my fluffs an takes being up two nights that is ok. They are my life an my strength .
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hope everything is going good with Pinky! Glad to hear Anni and her son are going great.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww what and exciting night!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad to hear Annie and baby boy are good. So sorry to hear about Pinky's baby...praying all turns out good on the others. Keep us posted.

and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a girl.lol I know that is selfish of me.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Pink's baby,sending prayers for the rest and the mamas


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry about Pinky's baby














Congrats to Anni and Bo and of course little Brink for their new family member







We'll be thinking about you and all your little ones


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 28 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Glad to hear Annie and baby boy are good. So sorry to hear about Pinky's baby...praying all turns out good on the others. Keep us posted.
> 
> and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a girl.lol I know that is selfish of me.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ok I am posting if Tlunn post for me I told her to but I had to rush Pink DInk to the vet at 8am I had strange feelings after loosing the little boy something was wrong they ended up doing a C-section I got to watch an was so interesting but as the vet was explaining it to me an getting the first baby out I told him I am concerned most about PInk babies was nexted I just couldn't bare to loose my girl though. Ok Holly you are going to be let down an I am so sorry but she had two more boys an so far both seem to be doing fine. If she would of had a daughter I could not of parted with her knowing that Pink Dink is retired I will not make her go through this again this was her first litter an will be her only litter she means to much to me to put her through another preg. She is my everything. No amount of $ could buy her an no amount of puppies she could have would change my mind I love my dogs to much to put them through a C-section or to take another chance. This is my first an was enough for me to say I will never put any of my kids through this twice when I can prevent it. Ok I have broke the news hope to share pic. soon. But this ole women is wore out. Thanks for all the prayers an support for me an my kidz at this time. My maltese are my everything. Will try an post pic or have some body for me soon. 
Teaco


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope everthing turns out great for you, the mommies, and the babies! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco+Jul 28 2005, 10:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I am posting if Tlunn post for me I told her to but I had to rush Pink DInk to the vet at 8am I had strange feelings after loosing the little boy something was wrong they ended up doing a C-section I got to watch an was so interesting but as the vet was explaining it to me an getting the first baby out I told him I am concerned most about PInk babies was nexted I just couldn't bare to loose my girl though. Ok Holly you are going to be let down an I am so sorry but she had two more boys an so far both seem to be doing fine. If she would of had a daughter I could not of parted with her knowing that Pink Dink is retired I will not make her go through this again this was her first litter an will be her only litter she means to much to me to put her through another preg. She is my everything. No amount of $ could buy her an no amount of puppies she could have would change my mind I love my dogs to much to put them through a C-section or to take another chance. This is my first an was enough for me to say I will never put any of my kids through this twice when I can prevent it. Ok I have broke the news hope to share pic. soon. But this ole women is wore out. Thanks for all the prayers an support for me an my kidz at this time. My maltese are my everything. Will try an post pic or have some body for me soon. 
Teaco
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85330
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww....sorry she had to go through that!








Glad the other pups are doing well though...I assume Pinky is too!








Big hugs to you! You and the puppy moms both need some rest!

Holly, I know you have your heart set on a girl...and I did too...but was only having luck finding boys...and then I found Brinkley was available and decided I would







"settle"







for a male. I am SO glad that I did because he is a sweetheart....someday I do want a female...so I can doll her up...but I wouldn't trade my boy for the world. Give it some thought...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Congrats on the baby boy!!! Hope everything goes well!!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Glad to hear pink and babies are doing well now. Wow how scarey for both of you to have to go thru that. 

I am sure they are just adorable and can't wait to see photos after you get some rest.





> Holly, I know you have your heart set on a girl...and I did too...but was only having luck finding boys...and then I found Brinkley was available and decided I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


yes I would be lying if I said I wasn't heart broken. But I will get over it. Everyoone tells me i need a boy and I will be very happy with a boy and that a boy will love me like a godess but (and I know this sound totally selfish and selfcentered) but I have to skin boys who i adore and wouldn't trade for anything in the entire world but I just have this need for a girl and we can't have anymore children so the only way I will fill that void is with a puppy. It has been 10 long months now and I guess I will just have to wait longer. But I know in my heart a girl will find me someday. and I'm also afraid to "settle" for a boy. I'm afraid I will always want that girl and I won't beable to bond with him as much as I want. I knwo that sounds totally crazy. and You guys are probably laughing at me.

My husband laughs at me he said the longer I have to wait the more spoiled this dog is going to be. LOL but I say it will just make me apprieicate it more.

ok enough of my rambling....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 28 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Glad to hear pink and babies are doing well now. Wow how scarey for both of you to have to go thru that.
> 
> I am sure they are just adorable and can't wait to see photos after you get some rest.
> ...


*



Holly, I know you have your heart set on a girl...and I did too...but was only having luck finding boys...and then I found Brinkley was available and decided I would 







"settle"







for a male. I am SO glad that I did because he is a sweetheart....someday I do want a female...so I can doll her up...but I wouldn't trade my boy for the world. Give it some thought...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85354

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]


yes I would be lying if I said I wasn't heart broken. But I will get over it. Everyoone tells me i need a boy and I will be very happy with a boy and that a boy will love me like a godess but (and I know this sound totally selfish and selfcentered) but I have to skin boys who i adore and wouldn't trade for anything in the entire world but I just have this need for a girl and we can't have anymore children so the only way I will fill that void is with a puppy. It has been 10 long months now and I guess I will just have to wait longer. But I know in my heart a girl will find me someday. and I'm also afraid to "settle" for a boy. I'm afraid I will always want that girl and I won't beable to bond with him as much as I want. I knwo that sounds totally crazy. and You guys are probably laughing at me.

My husband laughs at me he said the longer I have to wait the more spoiled this dog is going to be. LOL but I say it will just make me apprieicate it more.

ok enough of my rambling....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85376
[/B][/QUOTE]

Why wouldnt you be able to bond with a boy?? I'm sure that even if you got the boy, you would falll in love him as much as the girl. Most male dogs that I've seen like females(human), and the female dogs like males(human). Dont worry, you will get your girl eventually. I want a girl also, so I know where you re coming from


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jul 28 2005, 07:20 PM
> *Teaco, sorry to hear that you had to rush Pink to the vet.  How is she doing now?  Hope Mom and Pups are doing fine and you too!
> 
> Hollyhobbie, little boy Maltese are little gems, just like the girls.  But I can understand where you are coming from, having skin boy kids and wanting a girl, a little daughter you could never have, that is what it is like with our Digby, she is the girl we never had.  Now we have one of each
> ...


[/QUOTE]
They all seem to be doing great Pink Dink is still real sore an not wanting to let the babes nurse sure it is she is in pain on the tummy but she is excepting them an cleaning them like she should be. I fully understand Holly an can't blame her for waiting she needs her little girl an nothing wrong with that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad all the pups and moms are doing well!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!  I didnt see the post about pink, I'm soo happy that everything is alright!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Teaco so glad everything is good. Glad Pink is taking to the babies so well. 

Just keep me on your list. Your bound to have a girl sooner or later hehe.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 29 2005, 10:59 AM
> *How is everyone doing this morning?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85732*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you, Everybody is doing well babies seem to be doing well to. Anni's big boy weighed 5oz where Pinks two boys weighed 3.8 oz each very smallere then that of Anni's that is for sure. Pink is up movning around slow but she is getting out an moving around so that is a sign she is feeling better eating well boy mommas are. I hope it is all up hill with them now. If it wasn't for bad luck I don't think I would have any luck at all. But I always say it could of been allot worse . 
Thanks


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 29 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Teaco so glad everything is good. Glad Pink is taking to the babies so well.
> 
> Just keep me on your list. Your bound to have a girl sooner or later hehe.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85735*


[/QUOTE]
I will sure do that. thanks for being so patience with us. YOu are one of a kind


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

glad to hear all is well.

post pics (this coming from someone who can't...







) when you can...would love to see everyone.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 29 2005, 11:17 AM
> *glad to hear all is well.
> 
> post pics (this coming from someone who can't...
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Tlunn is suppose to for me soon I don't have much luck doing it ither
Teaco


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

So happy to read everyone is doing well.

I can't blame you for wanting a little girl puppy. I too have a son and all of our pets have been male. When I went to see Lacey and her littermates (1 girl, 2 boys - I had first pick) I knew I wanted a little girl but I did try to keep an open mind and judge all three. I just got lucky...Lacey was everything I was looking for. I needed a puppy that wouldn't be afraid of my cat and she was the most sassy of all the puppies. She would take her one brother and pull him around by his tail. She was also the largest of all three and my husband wanted to get a larger malt...afraid of steping on a puppy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok...here are her puppy pictures...
I sure hope I have names with the right pictures...but I think I figured it out..
The first two are of Anni, who is Brinkley's mom.








She had one pup...



















And this is Pink. She had two pups.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

oohh, that last one with the pups laying on their mother is priceless. Great pics! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!! That is just soo adorable


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Jul 29 2005, 01:36 PM
> *OMG they are so adorable!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I thought that was cute too...with his legs all out..


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Congratulations on the new babies, glad both Moms are doing well.

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES







Thank you for sharing


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Such heartwarming pics.... Just so sweet. I'm so glad that both mommies ended up with live pups... it would have been so sad if Pink had only had the one that didn't make it. And she would have seen Anni with her pup, etc. You were so smart to take her right to the vet to get the C-section and therefore save the two remaining pups.... all's well that ends well... as the saying goes!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Tlunn for getting the pictures up couldn't of done it without you. Pink an Anni an all the boys are doing great today.
Teaco


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, those are great pics!!














I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations on your new babies and I am so pleased both moms are doing well.







to them all.
Thank you for the pictures too they are beautiful. I always love to see new babes with their moms


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How are moms and babies doing?
Hope all is still well and that you are just busy!








We need more pictures...


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Im so happy that everyone is doing good , i was crying when i read your post 
and im glad they are in good hands and that you love them so much
please keep us updated
God Bless


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 31 2005, 08:23 AM
> *How are moms and babies doing?
> Hope all is still well and that you are just busy!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
They all are doing wonderfully, Pink even felt like going outside this morning. Anni omg her boy is twice the size of Pinks boys it is unbeleivable how much bigger that one is. I am going to try an catch them outside today an get a picture of all three togather.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are some more pictures.








Check out that fat tummy in the last picture!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh! So cute


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

congratulations,they are all adorable including the mommies


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, those are just precious!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...they are just too darn cute!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Yep, big belly. Congratulations on your babies. Can you take a picture of them together ? it would be fun to see the difference in size between the litters.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I have been out of town and I just saw these....oh my husband was right I should not even looked at pics of them. LOL

I am glad they are doing well. they are sooooooo cute. makes me a little sad but hey maybe by the time a girl comes I will have hubby talked into TWO.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Here are some more of Charlotte's pictures....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How totally adorable!!! I love the little guy on his back.... They are all precious!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That one on his back with the fat belly showing is a HOOT!!!!








What a life!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, they're all so precious, but I gotta say the little chunky is adorable!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How cute!!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Just perfect...thanks so much for sharing...just so sweet.

Susan


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

You are so lucky......Two beautiful Mommas and three puppies....WOW!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Just saw this post. So glad that both mommies and pups are doing great. They are precious!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

All those pictures are priceless. 

Congratulations to you and the moms


----------

